# Lord of Chaos Trilogy - discussions



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello KB. If you have read, or are planning on reading, _Shadow of the Ghost_, I would love to hear what you think of the story. I also welcome questions and such.

I'm really looking forward to hearing from you.

Best wishes,
Tanner


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

The .89 cent sale for  will end June 14th.

Thanks to those that take a chance on it. Please remember that this is the second book in the series. Following it may be difficult if you've not read the first.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

The sale has ended. I'd just like to thank the 16 of you that took a chance on _Legacy of the Ghost._ I would love to hear your comments and questions. If you post them here, I will be sure to respond.

Thanks,
Tanner


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I just got it too, it's still listed for .89. Thanks!


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I just got it too, it's still listed for .89. Thanks!


I'm glad you caught it before Amazon updated their price. Thanks for giving it a chance. I hope you enjoy the story.

Tanner


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I've found these very interesting and have enjoyed them a lot. Thank you very much for a great story.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Totally missed this thread before the sale. But just bought it. I really enjoyed the first and am looking forward to Book 2.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I started reading Shadow of the Ghost yesterday. All I can say is I was hooked from the first page. Great job, Tanner! I'll let you know how it goes and write you a review when I am done.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> I've found these very interesting and have enjoyed them a lot. Thank you very much for a great story.


Thank you MonaSW. I'm very happy you enjoyed the tale!



mom133d said:


> Totally missed this thread before the sale. But just bought it. I really enjoyed the first and am looking forward to Book 2.


I hope you enjoy 2 as much as you did 1. Thank you for reading!



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I started reading Shadow of the Ghost yesterday. All I can say is I was hooked from the first page. Great job, Tanner! I'll let you know how it goes and write you a review when I am done.


I hope the rest of the book holds your attention as well as the first page did  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

I've written a short story that occurs prior to the beginning of *Shadow of the Ghost*. I had intended to post it here, but it ended up to be a bit longer than I thought it would. So, if you are interested, you will find it on my blog which is here: http://chaotic-elf.blogspot.com/2009/07/unpublished-short.html. Feel free to leave comments either here or on the blog site.

Thanks for reading,
Tanner


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I've purchased both books, and will be starting "Shadow" next - when will the 3rd book be ready? (I like to plan ahead in reading trilogies - don't like to be kept hanging too long!)


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> I've purchased both books, and will be starting "Shadow" next - when will the 3rd book be ready? (I like to plan ahead in reading trilogies - don't like to be kept hanging too long!)


Thank you r0b0d0c! Shadow can be read as a stand-alone, but Legacy ends on the edge of a cliff. Vengeance, the third book, should be finished next spring. If you don't want to be kept hanging, wait a bit on Legacy. Let me know what you think of Shadow, please. I love getting feedback.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Some news for those that have the first two books of the series:

*Vengeance of the Ghost* is progressing well. Seven chapters have been completed, Chapter 8 is well under way, and I'm now averaging about 1200 words a day on it. My editing friends have already started working on it as well.

While I'm working on Vengeance, I'm also working on a story with the working title of *kaben nine*. It started as an experiment into writing different genres and has taken on a life of its own. I'm really happy with the way it is progressing. The first three chapters can be found on my blog in April and May.

http://chaotic-elf.blogspot.com/

I'd love to hear from any that have read Shadow or Legacy. Please feel free to ask questions, share criticism, or whatever.

Thanks for reading,
Tanner


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tanner:

Well, I read 'Shadow,' and would love to read 'Legacy.' Is there a print version? 
I might hold off, though, until closer to the third release.  (Might buy it now, but wait to read it!)

'Archer'
(really enjoyed 'Shadow.')


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

archer said:


> Tanner:
> 
> Well, I read 'Shadow,' and would love to read 'Legacy.' Is there a print version?
> I might hold off, though, until closer to the third release.  (Might buy it now, but wait to read it!)
> ...


Print version of Shadow:
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Ghost-Book-Chaos-Trilogy/dp/0595528805/
Print version of Legacy:
http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Ghost-Book-Chaos-Trilogy/dp/1448609356/

Thanks for the comment, Archer. I've also taken a hint from you and lowered the price of the kindle Shadow to 0.99, where it will stay. It should be live in a couple hours.

Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello KB,

This is just a short update on the progress of *Vengeance of the Ghost*. Nine chapters are written and I'm working on chapter 10. So far it's about 21,000 words.

Thanks again to those that purchased the first two books of the trilogy. I hope you are enjoying them.

Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello KB,

This is just an update to let you know that *Vengeance of the Ghost* is still scheduled for a late-spring release. Thank you to all that took the chance on Shadow and Legacy. I an working hard so that the third book will not be disappointing.

Tanner


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tanner:  That's good news! I'm off to load Shadow onto my new Kindle! 
(gloat, gloat!)


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

I've just lowered the price of Legacy of the Ghost







to 0.99 cents for the holidays. Amazon hasn't caught up with it yet, but it should change in the next day or two. The first book is already priced at 0.99 cents.

Thanks to all who supported the books up to now. I hope the new readers find enjoyment in the story.

Tanner


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tanner, 

it's showing at $0.99 now.  I've requested a sample of the first book in the trilogy, looks intriguing!

Betsy


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I enjoyed it! 

Tanner--when we finish our combined story, we can offer it to our Kindlefriends!
(Tanner and I make a good team)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm intrigued, having read the sample.  Heading off to buy...

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

archer said:


> Well, I enjoyed it!
> 
> Tanner--when we finish our combined story, we can offer it to our Kindlefriends!
> (Tanner and I make a good team)


I'm excited! I've loved both your titles so this should be enjoyment overload!


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I'm intrigued, having read the sample. Heading off to buy...
> 
> Betsy


A rather late 'thank you', Betsy. I hope you enjoy (or enjoyed) Shadow.

For those waiting for Vengeance (the third and final book), it will be available this summer.

I've noticed that I've been getting about ten new kindle readers a month, so I had to stop by to say thank you. I hope you are enjoying the adventures.

Tanner


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tanner, Old Shoe! How ya been!


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

archer said:


> Tanner, Old Shoe! How ya been!


Hiya Archer. Doing well here (except a certain person is STILL stuck in a tree). How are you doing?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hiya!

Poor Ky. Can you promise that he's not going to wreak havoc on or about my person in retribution for the delay?


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

archer said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Poor Ky. Can you promise that he's not going to wreak havoc on or about my person in retribution for the delay?


Considering Ky's nature, I really can't make any promises.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

See...that's what I was afraid of!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday (a wee bit early...)


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

archer said:


> Happy Birthday (a wee bit early...)


Thank you, Archer! (a wee bit late...)

Just to update on the progress of Vengeance: 32 chapters are written out of 34. The editing is about 1/3 complete.

Tanner


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, good! You're making progress! Me, I'm in New York at BEA right now. Coming back next week. Having some good meetings, though...

Let's chat some more when I return. I've been making excellent use of the honey you gave me! (hic)


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

archer said:


> Oh, good! You're making progress! Me, I'm in New York at BEA right now. Coming back next week. Having some good meetings, though...
> 
> Let's chat some more when I return. I've been making excellent use of the honey you gave me! (hic)


I'm glad you are enjoying that honey. Dat be da real stuffs. Working on the last chapter of Vengeance now. Should be finished the writing part by next week this time. Then it's on to the dreaded editing.

How's Outcaste coming along?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Anxious to read 'Vengeance' on my Kindle! Hope the editing isn't TOO onerous. 


Send me an e-mail, Tanner, and we'll chat a bit more.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quick update: *Vengeance of the Ghost* is written. All that is left is the editing of the final 72 pages and making the cover. I'll keep you posted as these two things progress.

I'm thinking of selling the first 150 kindle versions at $0.99. I hope those that have been waiting find the end of the trilogy to their liking.

Tanner


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tanner: Congratulations!!!!!!!   

I'm sure it will be even more wonderful. Looking forward to snagging a copy!


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

The trilogy is now complete! Vengeance is now available for 0.99 for the first 150. Afterwards, it will go up to 2.99 like the other two. I hope you enjoy the adventure =)

Vengeance of the Ghost


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome! One click here I come!!!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Tanner! Just picked up the 3rd book. Trilogy complete!  

Congratulations!


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you to those that picked up Vengeance. There are still 144 copies left at the $0.99 price. Any comments or questions, please feel free to ask.

Thanks,
Tanner

Vengeance of the Ghost


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Since my last post the proof for the paperback version arrived. Somehow the files got messed up. My apologies to those who tried to read the first four chapters and had to wade through all the errors. I'm working on correcting it and will let you know when the file is updated. If I understand correctly, those that already purchased Vengeance will be able to get the newer edited version without paying anything more. Let me know if that is not the case, please.

The corrected file should be up by this time next week.

142 ninety-nine cent copies left.

Have a great week,
Tanner
*The new improved (and edited) version is live. I'll post again on Thursday. Thanks to all that are giving the books a chance. *


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Oops! Clicked "buy" before seeing your post! (Just saw the 3rd book of your trilogy was available, and couldn't wait to read it!)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know. Was just getting ready to start it. Can't wait.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks to all who have given the story a chance. There are 139 left at the 99 cent price. If you have any questions or comments, I would love to hear from you!

Tanner

Vengeance of the Ghost - Book 3: Lord of Chaos Trilogy


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Gosh! Ninety-nine cents! 
I must buy that! 
(Oh...wait...I already DID!)


Hi, Tanner! GenCon was awesome (again!) They would like your stuff there. Maybe next year?


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks to those that took a chance on my books this month. There are still 137/150 copies of Vengeance available at 0.99.

Shadow of the Ghost may be unavailable for a short while. I'm trying to cut ties with iUniverse and don't want the kindle version associated with their release. It should not be down long. A new version will appear after the release of the CreateSpace paperback.

Have a great week.

Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quick update...

There are still plenty of Vengeance left at the $0.99 price (135 to be exact). I hope those that have taken a chance with the story are enjoying it. Thanks again. Readers are greatly appreciated!

If anyone wishes to publish an honest review for Vengeance, that would be greatly appreciated as well.

Have a spectacular week.

Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Since the last update, 1 more copy has brought the total of .99 cent copies to 134 left.

If any have read the story and would not mind, please post a review. All I ask is that you are honest and don't include spoilers.

Thanks and have a great week,

Tanner

I just finished reading: Raven's Heart : Mathew and Stephanie Verish

Starting tonight: The Weight of Blood (The Half-Orcs, Book 1) by David Dalglish


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

The price of Vengeance will go up to 2.99 in January. Thanks again to those that gave the trilogy a try.


Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

I wish for everyone a happy holiday, whichever you celebrate, and a wonderful and prosperous New Year.

Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Have a happy and prosperous New Year!

Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

will be available free (if I understand the promotion thing for KDP Select correctly) from Dec. 11 to Dec. 14. All three books are available free to Amazon Prime members.

Enjoy!

P.S. A new book is in the works. It begins about 250 years after Vengeance.

Have a great holiday season!

Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you to all that participated in my Kindle Select promotion. Since Dec. 11, more copies of my books have been downloaded than in all the time prior to the promotion. I hope those that acquired the trilogy through the promotion enjoy the read.

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions!

Happy holidays!

Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope all have a safe, pleasant, and healthy New Year!


Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

The last free promo day for my Select titles will be February 11. All three volumes of the trilogy will be free for 24 hours.

Enjoy,
Tanner


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

My first interview is now available for viewing at: http://samayayoungsworld.blogspot.com/2012/02/interviewing-tanner-artesz.html. I think Samaya did a wonderful job with the presentation. I hope you enjoy it!

Tanner


----------

